# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 31 - Nova rasprodaja i raspored dežurstava

## Frida

Nova rasprodaja (proljetna) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 10.03.2012. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7a na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak  (08. i 09.03.) pa ce nam opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko  oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na  nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite  sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako  bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda  drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo  javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za  funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 




*četvrtak; 08.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. 
2. 

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 09.03. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 10.03. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## ani4

*četvrtak; 08.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. 

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 09.03. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. 

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 10.03. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 08.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 09.03. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. laumi

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 10.03. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## superx

[QUOTE=laumi;2073583][FONT=Tahoma][B]
A

----------


## superx

Haha pousavam se upisati sa moba u četvrtak od 9-16. , dakle prve dvije smjene ali ne ide, ajd please ubacite me! Tnx

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 08.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 09.03. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. laumi

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 10.03. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*

----------


## superx

Hvala puno!

----------


## spajalica

*četvrtak; 08.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. 

*petak; 09.03. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4
2. laumi

13-16 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. spajalica
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 10.03. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika  zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u  ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do  18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali  ljudi*[/QUOTE]

----------


## bebačica

> *četvrtak; 08.03.* 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):  
> 1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
> 2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
> 3. superx
> 4.bebačica  
> 
> 13-16 (7 osoba): 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Nadam se da se ovaj put nebudem razbolila pa se vidimo!  :Smile:

----------


## slonicanelica

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2.

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1.
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.slonicanelica

----------


## ana.m

Ne mogu vjerovati da se nisam upisala.... :Razz: 
Ma ne znam još ništ, pa se javim kad ću znati... :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

cuj nemoras se ni upisati, ali vidjeti ces nas sigurna sam  :Love:

----------


## lidać2

mene je jedna forumasica pozvala da vam se pridruzim pa sada ni sama neznam ni jedno vrijeme mi ne odg...
tj.pasalo bi mi tek oko nekih pola 6h a onda vam vise ni od pomoci nebi bila... :Sad:

----------


## rossa

ne moraš ti doći na cijelu smjenu ili ravno na minutu u neku smjenu. upadneš na 2 sata kad tebi i djeci paše. Ja kad bih ranije dolazila s Mo nikad nisam ostajala duže od dva-tri sata jer bi njoj dosadilo.

----------


## buby

*četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

*13-16 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx
*
16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2.
*
petak; 09.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4
2. laumi
*
13-16 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

*16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica
3. buby (19-20)

*20-22 (10 osoba):*
1.
2.

*subota; 10.03.*

*7-13: (20 osoba)*
1. buby (9-13)
2.

*13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)*
1. laumi
2. buby (13-18)

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*
1. slonicanelica 						


 :Very Happy:  vidimo se

----------


## buby

*četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

*13-16 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx
*
16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2.
*
petak; 09.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4
2. laumi
*
13-16 (7 osoba):*
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

*16-20 (10 osoba):*
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica
3. buby (19-20)

*20-22 (10 osoba):*
1.
2.

*subota; 10.03.*

*7-13: (20 osoba)*
1. buby (9-13)
2.

*13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)*
1. laumi
2. buby (13-18)

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*
1. slonicanelica 						
*
Velika   zamolba za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u   ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do   18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek  fali  ljudi*

nisam zadnju rečenicu Copy-Paste, sorry

----------


## spajalica

cure imamo novosti, skicnite na topic vazne obavijesti ili na pravilima za volontere.
ukratko uvodimo barcodove. splintanje odlazi u povijest.

----------


## spajalica

> mene je jedna forumasica pozvala da vam se pridruzim pa sada ni sama neznam ni jedno vrijeme mi ne odg...
> tj.pasalo bi mi tek oko nekih pola 6h a onda vam vise ni od pomoci nebi bila...


ma lidać dobro si nam dosla kad god dodjes.
i vidjet ces mi stvarno smo sve samo obicne mame  :Wink: 
ma lazem mi smo izgledom obicne mame ali sa vedrim duhom

----------


## lalaland

ja dođem sva tri dana, ne znam u koje doba, al u subotu sam ziher od 13-18h
vidimo se

----------


## jadro

*četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. jadro

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica
3. buby (19-20)
4. jadro

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. buby (9-13)
2. jadro

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. slonicanelica 


Velika zamolba za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## slonicanelica

> *četvrtak; 08.03.*
> 
> *9-13 (7 osoba):
> 1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
> 2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
> 3. superx
> 
> 13-16 (7 osoba):
> 1. Ani4 ( do 15)
> ...


Sory za subotu sam se morala prebaciti.

----------


## iva_luca

Kao u uvijek, dolazim s radošću. Kada, nemam pojma.....

----------


## spajalica

ma kad god dojes dobro si nam dosla  :Yes:

----------


## mikka

ja dolazim ali ne znam kad pa se necu upisivati, u cet i pet sigurno a vjerojatno i u subotu kad bude kriza, samo cu biti s n. pa ne znam koliko cu biti upotrebljiva

----------


## zibba

Probati ću doći četvrtak ili petak, ne mogu ništa garantirati zbog bebice. Kada ulovim vremena navratim sat-dva-tri.

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
 1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
 2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
 3. superx

13-16 (7 osoba):
 1. Ani4 ( do 15)
 2. superx

 16-20 (10 osoba):
 1. spajalica
 2. jadro

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
 1. Ani4
 2. laumi

 13-16 (7 osoba):
 1. Ani4 ( do 15)
 2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
 1. spajalica
 2. slonicanelica
 3. buby (19-20)
 4. jadro

20-22 (10 osoba):
 1.
 2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
 1. buby (9-13)
 2. jadro
 3.slonicanelica
4. larmama

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
 1. laumi
 2. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
 1. 


 Velika zamolba za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi

----------


## sanja48

*četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. jadro
3. sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica
3. buby (19-20)
4. jadro

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. buby (9-13)
2. jadro
3.slonicanelica
13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. sanja48 (17-18)


Velika zamolba za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## jurisnik

Ja bi došla u subotu ali ne znam još u koje vrijeme, pa se neću upisivati.
Zanima me da li ima netko tko ide na rasprodaju u subotu iz smjera Sesveta/Dubrave?

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx
4. ana.m (od cca 11h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. jadro
3. sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3. ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica
3. buby (19-20)
4. jadro

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. buby (9-13)
2. jadro
3. slonicanelica
4. ana.m (od 8h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. sanja48 (17-18)


Velika zamolba za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 10.03. i u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Willow

Evo i ja se upisujem u svoj standardni termin petkom  :Smile:  Nadam se da ovaj put i startamo od 9  :Wink: 


*četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. superx
4. ana.m (od cca 11h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. superx
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. jadro
3. sanja48 (18,00-19,30)


petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3. ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. spajalica
2. slonicanelica
3. buby (19-20)
4. jadro

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. buby (9-13)
2. jadro
3. slonicanelica
4. ana.m (od 8h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. laumi
2. buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. sanja48 (17-18)


*

----------


## buby

Ja se na zalost moram odjaviti
(tijelo me ne slusa, idem na terapije :Sad:  )
Pisem sa moba pa nisam kopirala listu, sorry
vidimo se na ljetnoj!

----------


## Lady Grey

Evo i mene na mojoj prvoj rasprodaji ... za sad samo petak popodne, baby steps.  :Smile: *


četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Buby (9-13)
2. Jadro
3. Slonicanelica
4. Ana.m (od 8h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi
2. Buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)
*

----------


## Svea

*
četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Buby (9-13)
2. Jadro
3. Slonicanelica
4. Ana.m (od 8h)
5. Svea
6. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi
2. Buby (13-18)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## Willow

mene su putem izgubili  :Wink:  i brišem Buby *


četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## spajalica

pa di tebe da izgubimo  :Love:

----------


## Joss

*


četvrtak; 08.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda
8.Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

*četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)
5. dunja&vita)) ( 9-12)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda
8.Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## priscila

Evo da se i ja zapišem za svoje drugo volontiranje  :Klap: 
I da, dolazim s djetetom, pa ću i to naznačiti, po PS-u  :Smile: 
Jel moguće da sam jedina s bebačem?  :Grin: 

*četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)
5. dunja&vita)) ( 9-12)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow
5. Priscila SD

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda
8.Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## Spider Pig

*četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)
5. dunja&vita)) ( 9-12)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)
**4. Spider Pig SD (17-19)**

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow
5. Priscila SD

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda
8.Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## ana.m

Danas dolazim s klincima, nažalost, nadam se da neće biti problem. Budem i njih uposlila.  :Nope: 

Starije će čuvati najmanje, a ovo srednje će se primiti posla. Ionak me već daaaanima pila da bi ona slagala stvari!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Davor

*četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)
5. dunja&vita)) ( 9-12)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m
4. Davor + +

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)
**4. Spider Pig SD (17-19)**

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow
5. Priscila SD

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Svea
7. Duda
8.Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)*

----------


## ana.m

Ja za sutra ne znam NIŠTA! Postoji mogćnost da ne dođem. Ako dođem, doći ću nemam pojma kad.
Možda ujutro, možda popodne, a možda su u šumi...

U subotu se vidimo.


Valjda

 :Sad:

----------


## Svea

Na žalost, postoje velike šanse da se Duda i ja nećemo moći pojaviti u petak, iskompliciralo nam se svašta, da sad ne davim...
Za subotu se još uvijek ostavljam na popisu, vjerujem da ću to nekako uspjeti organizirati.


*četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)
5. dunja&vita)) ( 9-12)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m
4. Davor + +

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)*
*4. Spider Pig SD (17-19)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow
5. Priscila SD

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)* [/B]

----------


## Joss

Možda glupkasto pitanje ali ima li tamo neki parking koji nije u zoni ( ako se dobro sjećam sve okolo je zg parking do max 2 sata parkiranja).
Idem direktno s posla autom, pa samo da znam, ak nema da stanem u av. mall.

----------


## Bubica

*četvrtak; 08.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10.30)
2. Laumi (vjerojatno i dulje)
3. Superx
4. Ana.m (od cca 11h)
5. dunja&vita)) ( 9-12)

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Superx
3. Ana.m
4. Davor + +

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Jadro
3. Sanja48 (18,00-19,30)
4. Spider Pig SD (17-19)

petak; 09.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. Laumi
3. Ana.m (od 10h)
4. Willow
5. Priscila SD

13-16 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. Ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Spajalica
2. Slonicanelica
3. Buby (19-20)
4. Jadro
5. Lady Grey
6. Joss

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Sanja48 (20,30-21,30)
2.

subota; 10.03.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. Jadro
2. Slonicanelica
3. Ana.m (od 8h)
4. Svea
5. Duda
6. Bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. Laumi


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Sanja48 (17-18)* [/B]

----------


## laumi

samo sam htjela pohvaliti moju ljepilicu barkodova Willow
brza i sposobna  :Klap:  i užitak je raditi s njom

----------


## laumi

> samo sam htjela pohvaliti moju ljepilicu barkodova Willow
> brza i sposobna  i užitak je raditi s njom


a ani4, naravno  :Yes:

----------


## Willow

> samo sam htjela pohvaliti moju ljepilicu barkodova Willow
> brza i sposobna  i užitak je raditi s njom


hvala, hvala, i meni se svidjela nova funkcija, javljam se i za drugi put  :Klap: 
(a mogu i unositi cijene ako zatreba  :Wink:   )

----------


## ana.m

Dovodim sutra i prijateljicu Jelenu s prošlih rasprodaja...ali neće moći biti do 13h.

----------


## superx

Ja svoju ljepilicu isto hvalim Dunja!, super je ovo s bar kodovima ali bojim se da ce se puno pogubiti!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Pohvale pršte na sve strane, evo ja ću pohvalit svoju kontrolorku i modnog gurua- Petra  :Love: .

----------


## ani4

> a ani4, naravno


 :Very Happy: 
Hvala!!

Ja bi htijela pohvaliti saaaavrsenu strudlu od sira koju je netko donio u petak! Bila je zbilja odlicna! 

p.s. moze recept?!  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

> Pohvale pršte na sve strane, evo ja ću pohvalit svoju kontrolorku i modnog gurua- Petra .


modni guru  :Smile: 
opaka je skroz

----------


## spajalica

ajde molim vas, kad se hvale ljudi Ivana ti si meni zlato ti si meni prezlato  :Cool: 
i da to je najnaj lljepilica  :Razz:

----------


## pipi-lipi

hvala, hvala! Bilježim se i za sljedeću rasprodaju. 
naljepnice barkodova se drže :Smile:  , tak da nisi fulala s idejom

----------


## superx

Hej, ka bih isto recept za strudlu! Tako je. Fino sjela! I opet ponavljam fali mi "like" tu na forumu!

----------


## Frida

Kada ste krenule s pohvalama da se i ja oglasim: Hvala svima na pomoći, što ste bile s nama i pomogle da i 31. odradimo do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## kahna

> Hvala!!
> 
> Ja bi htijela pohvaliti saaaavrsenu strudlu od sira koju je netko donio u petak! Bila je zbilja odlicna! 
> 
> p.s. moze recept?!


ta sam  :Embarassed:  , hvala hvala
bude ti superx prosljedila recept, javi joj se

----------

